

Ask HN: Google CDN Down? - eddydkim

West LA folks have trouble accessing sites that use  google&#x27;s cdn js libraries like jquery etc.<p>Other reports:
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;twitter.com&#x2F;search?q=google%20cdn&amp;src=typd<p>Example link:
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;ajax.googleapis.com&#x2F;ajax&#x2F;libs&#x2F;jquery&#x2F;2.1.1&#x2F;jquery.min.js
======
d33psp33d
same here, west LA

